# Rat Behavior Near Death?



## AznDonutBoy (Jul 10, 2014)

Anyone have any experience with rat behaviors when they are pretty close to passing away?

I have a current rat that is severely sick with pneumonia and shes at the point where I'm going to have to put her down. But interestingly all see seems to want to do is jump on my shoulder and stay there. Anyone experience anything of the sort?

Also I have her currently in a separate cage because the other rats are constantly bothering her and she just isn't strong enough to deal with it, but once she passes should I let the other rats see her or should I just let her stay with the other rats?

Any advice would be helpful. Thank you guys.


----------



## JAnimal (Jul 23, 2014)

I'm soooooooooooooooo sorry. Well thankfuly none of my rats have passed yet. I'm kinda new. But it think you should let them see her. That way they don't try to search for her. Also I'm soo sorry again. <3<3<3


----------



## AznDonutBoy (Jul 10, 2014)

Its okay. Thankfully I've had enough of a dramatic life as a child so these times aren't really sad, just kinda empty...? lol

Yea ive read around and a lot of people say I should at least let them see her once she passes. I just dont know why shes so actively trying to get on my shoulders. Shes never done that before. I'll climb my entire leg and torso just to sit on my shoulders.


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

When rats are near death they will cling to you... We held Amelia for six days and nights until she finally passed from congestive heart failure while she was trying to climb up on my shoulder one last time... If we tried to put her down she would struggle herself into a seizure.


Fuzzy Rat spent her last day in my lap preening me and eating tasty treats, she finally asked to go to her cage and passed away after my daughter skritched her and said good night only minutes after I put her into her cage. 

I can't say for sure why rats want to be with you in their last hours, but they do... the last few days with a rat you love can be both very stressful and very rewarding.

I'm sorry to hear about your pending loss.


----------



## Grotesque (Mar 19, 2014)

We lost our Mocha last month. She was definitely my boyfriend's rat. Those two were like peas and carrots.  

In her last days, Mocha demanded to stay on Bobby's shoulder as long as she could. She would only go back in her cage when she was too tired to balance anymore. 

I'm so sorry that you are going through this.


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

The 2 rats that I have lost both wanted to be with us constantly. One was very anti-human attention during her young life and was more or less the boss of the cage. When she started to decline, all she wanted was to be held, which was the opposite of how she lived her life. Sophie, my heart-rat, also just wanted to be with us but that was how she was all her life. She turned for the worse overnight and we held her for as long as we could but eventually had to leave her in the cage. She spent her last hours in the corner closest to us (or where we would have been if we were home) and thats where we found her after she did pass. 

Currently, we have one rat with quite a few tumors who we will probably lose this summer (shes over 3 yrs) and I'm wondering if shes going to follow the same pattern because as of right now she hates being held.


----------



## MousE190 (Oct 7, 2014)

Had a similar experince ,,,our older male was sick,,,near the end days he just wanted to be out of cage close to you,,lap time shoulder sit...his last day,,,,he was at the cage door,,,almost banging to get out...my son scooped him up, sat down on the couch,,, our little "Mouse" thats his name, was bruxing,,getting his head nuggies and chin rubs,,,just laying in my arms,,then he was gone,,,quickly as that I feel for you....I also miss my little "Mouse" gone...18/06/15


----------

